

Ask HN: Feedback on an idea - Like Craigslist, but open? - hhandoko

Do you think there's a market for a Craigslist-like website, but with an open API which developers can readily use?<p>Has it been done?<p>I've been mulling over this idea in the last 48 hours. I think the potential for creative reuse of data is huge (e.g. PadMapper, CarSabi).<p>It will be consumer-friendly, but the actual target market is developers.
======
slater
No, cuz it'll be overrun by spammers within days of it getting any traction.

~~~
hhandoko
Good point, thanks. But assuming that the spam issue is dealt with, would you
use it?

